# Where can I find a standard Livery Contract template?



## air78 (27 September 2008)

As the title says really....... I thought the BHS did one, but I can't find it on line?
Thanks


----------



## Llwyncwn (27 September 2008)

Is this any good ?

...................................................

Livery Terms Rules and Conditions

	All DIY customers are fully responsible for their own horses welfare, including the arranging and payment of all farrier/vet/dentist visits.  It is the owners responsibility to ensure that they, or someone appointed by them are in attendance for vets and farriers.  All DIY customers are also fully responsible for making sure their horse is properly fed, vaccinated against flu and tetanus, and wormed.  Details of when horses need to be wormed and with which product can be obtained from the yard manager.  It is the owners responsibility to purchase all feed and wormers.

	Livery fees are payable monthly in advance.  This fee includes the use of stable and shared paddocks all year round.  Bedding, hay and haylage may be purchased direct from the yard and paid for on receipt.

	While every effort will be made to enable clients horses to graze all year round, the yard reserves the right to withdraw grazing during adverse weather conditions to protect paddocks.  We will do our utmost to cater for any specific needs, such as restricted grazing in the spring/summer months, provided this is discussed in advance with the yard manager.

	All horses must be insured by the owner for damage to third parties at least.  The client will provide the yard with a copy of the certificate of insurance.

	All tack, rugs and other equipment can be kept in the tack room provided.  All clients are responsible for marking/labelling their tack and equipment.  The yard will not be held responsible for any items going missing or stolen on the premises.  This includes any horse boxes or lorries stored in the yards car park.  Clients are strongly advised to insure all their personal riding equipment and tack against loss, damage and/or theft.

	All damage to the yards property is to be paid for in full by the client.

	While all necessary safety precautions will be followed, the yard and its associated staff cannot and will not be held responsible for any damage or injury to horses/ponies kept in livery, irrespective of the cause.

	The horse owner must specify any characteristic of the horse that may be considered unusual or dangerous to other yard users.  The yard has the right to refuse admittance to any horse deemed a risk to other yard users, and reserves the right to remove any horse deemed dangerous immediately.

	This agreement may be terminated by one months written notice by either party (other than exceptional circumstances, see points 1 and 2).  All DIY stables must be cleared in full before leaving the premises, leaving a clean and emptied stable.

	No smoking will be permitted in or around the stable yard.  All lights to be switched off after use and gates kept closed. 

	The yard reserves the right to treat the horse or call a vet in emergencies if the owner cannot be contacted.


Page 2




	Customer parking is prior to the entrance to the yard only, in the designated car parking area.  Horse boxes can be stored in the car park at no charge, though only by prior arrangement.  We will not store untaxed or non-roadworthy vehicles.  Parking and storage is provided entirely at your own risk.

	It is the responsibility of DIY liveries to keep all areas they use clean and tidy.  Please ensure that all muck is put on the muckheap.  All baler twine to be put in refuge sack.  All mucking-out equipment to be cleaned and stored in the designated area after use.

	The yard recommends that all clients wear properly fitting hats to the current approved standard when riding.  Hats must be worn at all times when riding on the premises.

	Any additional services beyond the basic DIY livery terms (bringing in/turning out) are negotiable with the yard owner and an agreed fee will be charged.

	Shared use of the outdoor school and the jumps provided is available at extra cost on a first come, first served basis.  Please use the arena sensibly and always act courteously.  All fences must be put away after use and droppings picked up.

	Any client found ill-treating any horse/pony or causing a nuisance will be asked to leave immediately.

This contract supersedes any previously issued contracts.


Horse owner
I agree to the above terms and conditions :


Signed 

Date

Print name


Horse owner : Details of all vehicles used by you that enter the yard will be kept for security reasons.  Please list your vehicles below:


Registration			Make			Model			Colour











July 2005



.........................................................

You can just amend it where necessary, i.e. adding stuff like 'Children under 16 years of age must be supervised at all times', etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## air78 (27 September 2008)

That's a good start, thanks


----------



## Dressagebabe (27 September 2008)

Your contracts have to have a Witness to sign it along with their address and printed name that is independent from the yard otherwise they are not worth the paper they are written on.  My sister works for an Equine Solicitors so she ran my contracts by them and they told her to make sure all my liveries get independent witness' sig &amp; details.


----------

